# Selling my 360 and building a pc



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 28, 2013)

Yup, time to save up


----------



## Narse (Apr 29, 2013)

A 360 isn't worth a fraction of what a decent gaming PC will cost you, maybe 80$ depending on the HDD..


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 29, 2013)

I have a job also *facepalm*


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2013)

A good gaming pc will cost you peanuts. Either build it or find something on ebay. The reality is that all the present hardware is completely unnecessary, hardware from 3 or 4 years ago will happily play every game on the market and can be picked up second hand dirt cheap.

And while a pc is suited for different kind of games to consoles, such as FPS or RTS or MMORPG you won't regret it. After playing a game on your pc, going over to a console to play the same thing is near impossible. Kinda like going out of your way to play your pc games on the lowest graphics settings available despite being able to play it at max. Like chosing to have a one night stand with a spotty fat chick instead a lingerie model  With pc games you also vastly reduce the number of whiney 12 year old shits you encounter online


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah im building my own =] more than likely going a fx4300 and a hd7850

Prep for bf4 also want to play plantside 2 but my current rigs cpu is trash so i cant do notjing on it with all the frameskipping


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2013)

Not the worst combo. While i havn't got bf4 yet naturally, my gpu of choice at present is just an hd 4850. Cost about £30 and i've yet to find a game it can't play jut great be it planetside 2 or farcry 3 etc. But then again, i am often a cheapskate


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Apr 29, 2013)

Great fucking idea, i've been wanting to do this for a long time. Building a great pc is cheaper than buying one. Abd you learn so much doing it. Go for it man, you should put pics up as you do it. I'd like to see what you go with (case, motherboard, graphics card, etc) and how much it all cost and how it plays. I still plan on doing this myself.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 29, 2013)

bizarrojohnson said:


> Great fucking idea, i've been wanting to do this for a long time. Building a great pc is cheaper than buying one. Abd you learn so much doing it. Go for it man, you should put pics up as you do it. I'd like to see what you go with (case, motherboard, graphics card, etc) and how much it all cost and how it plays. I still plan on doing this myself.


i like playing around with this site

http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/partlist/

Just sold me 360 just a few hours ago. I shall post pics but its not going to be for a few months i need to save some money up and get some bills paid off first. Fucking bills!  But yeah once i get the money and order all the parts im going to be like a kid in a candy story, full of joy. Never built a computer before but looks wicked fun


----------



## brotherjericho (Apr 29, 2013)

I've been building my own PCs for years, all the way back to modifying a Packard Hell 486-25 case to fit some upgrades. I've been using AMD for quite some time now, though I get tempted when some of the prices a local shop is advertising for Intel combos. 

I've got an AMD FX4100 (should have used at least FX4300) and 7870. I recently went from a 23" LCD to a 27" LED. I'm in gaming heaven, but I'm not in the mood right now.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 29, 2013)

brotherjericho said:


> I've been building my own PCs for years, all the way back to modifying a Packard Hell 486-25 case to fit some upgrades. I've been using AMD for quite some time now, though I get tempted when some of the prices a local shop is advertising for Intel combos.
> 
> I've got an AMD FX4100 (should have used at least FX4300) and 7870. I recently went from a 23" LCD to a 27" LED. I'm in gaming heaven, but I'm not in the mood right now.


Would you recommend the fx4300 for bf4? Right now my cpu is a toss up. Id love to get the phenom 2 x4 965 be but that is becoming outdated =[

So i may get an i5 or an fx4300


----------



## brotherjericho (Apr 29, 2013)

Not sure about bf4, not into FPS. But it seems the FX4300 gets the job done, while the i5 might give you better frame rates in a range that you'll never perceive. Go over to newegg.com and read the user reviews on the FX4300.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Apr 29, 2013)

Good for you Metal dude, consoles suck! 

What are you planning to grab for hardware, any idea? 

I built this one in early 2011, already need to upgrade by end of summer. Going with new everything(will keep SSDs and Bluray) I went too small on my case and I'm going intel instead of AMD this round.

Current build done January 2011

Asus Crosshair IV Formula mobo

XFX Radeon HD 6950 2GB GPU(had two in crossfire but shit got too hot) Powerful vid card but it has issues.

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2 overclocked to 4.2

16 GB G.Skill DDR3

Corsair 850 watt power supply

one Samsung 840 Pro SSD 256GB
two Samsung 840 Pro SSD 128
three Seagate Barracuda 3TB
one WD 2TB

LG Bluray drive

6 manually controlled fan system with Corsair H80 I think, not the greatest but keeps temps reasonable. 
















Here is a good site to compare hardware and get current info, it's updated once or twice a month. I've know Matt(site creator) online for about 5 years basically since HR went online and he knows his stuff.

http://www.hardware-revolution.com/high-end-gaming-pc-april-2013/


----------



## brotherjericho (Apr 29, 2013)

I have that case, very quiet stock fans. Other than that, it works...but so did my last case i had for like 10 years


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice rig dude. As of right now im aiming for this

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TFxz


----------



## brotherjericho (Apr 29, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Nice rig dude. As of right now im aiming for this
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TFxz


I got the same MB, it was DOA. First one ever, but it was bound to happen so don't let that scare you, it should be a good one from most reviews.

The only thing I would suggest is upping the PSU to at least 650-750w.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Build is not final. Im still saving  so prices come buy time could be different but yeah im prob going to get a 600w

Might have to switch to a new mobo. Dont want a doa


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Apr 29, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Nice rig dude. As of right now im aiming for this
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TFxz


lol Partpicker, cool.

I'm clueless on current hardware as I only pay attention when I build. But from looking at your list I can agree with jericho and say go bigger on the PSU, especially if you are building a pc to upgrade on which you should be. I could upgrade mine using existing mobo and chip but I'm going a entirely new direction. 

You can bump up to the 7870 for that price. Both are good choices. Also,7950 is only 60 more. But I don't know the detailed specs of each and I'm too lazy to look unless I'm planning a build.

Cases are always a personal choice, just remember to buy one with enough room for upgrades and to move air. I had two 6950s in mine but it was so tight and I currently have zero room to do anything more even with a single video card. 

I'm not sure about the fx chip. Do these have the newer piledriver tech in them? I'd honestly upgrade to a Intel cpu, the i5 3550 3.7, which can be overclocked. Or the i3 2120 3.3 if you don't plan to OC. I just don't know a thing about the current AMD cpus and intel is just too good now compared to AMDs.

As for cpu coolers I'm going the custom liquid cooling direction, not sure what is good nowadays. 

Good luck, it can be madness. "can I play with madness!?"

Forgot about mobo, definitely step up to a better one.


----------



## brotherjericho (Apr 29, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Build is not final. Im still saving  so prices come buy time could be different but yeah im prob going to get a 600w
> 
> Might have to switch to a new mobo. Dont want a doa


Like I said, this was my first DOA motherboard ever. I think I've bought a least 10 of them. it was bound to happen. I drove over to a local shop with good prices and got a Gigabyte to replace it, and RMA'ed the Asrock.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> lol Partpicker, cool.
> 
> I'm clueless on current hardware as I only pay attention when I build. But from looking at your list I can agree with jericho and say go bigger on the PSU, especially if you are building a pc to upgrade on which you should be. I could upgrade mine using existing mobo and chip but I'm going a entirely new direction.
> 
> ...


The prophet stared at his crystal ball  i really dont want to upgrade the gpu anymore this is already way more than i wanted to spend. I originally planned on a phenom 965 be with at gtx 650ti


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Apr 30, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> i like playing around with this site
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/parts/partlist/
> 
> Just sold me 360 just a few hours ago. I shall post pics but its not going to be for a few months i need to save some money up and get some bills paid off first. Fucking bills!  But yeah once i get the money and order all the parts im going to be like a kid in a candy story, full of joy. Never built a computer before but looks wicked fun


hell yea, sick site


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm going to sell my video game collection (not any of my NES stuff though) and build a motorcycle. I'd probably make enough off the SNES stuff I have alone to buy an engine.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm going to sell my video game collection (not any of my NES stuff though) and build a motorcycle. I'd probably make enough off the SNES stuff I have alone to buy an engine.


Do you have one of them gold plated nes championship from way back worth 30k$?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 30, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Do you have one of them gold plated nes championship from way back worth 30k$?


I wish, I do own some rare SNES games though. I've got a CIBcopy of Ogre Battle with the official strategy guide, got the game for $5 and the guide for $10 back in the day, that's about $300 on ebay now. My SNES RPG collection alone is worth around $2k, I'm just glad I paid garage sale prices for them lol.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Apr 30, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> I'm going to sell my video game collection (not any of my NES stuff though) and build a motorcycle. I'd probably make enough off the SNES stuff I have alone to buy an engine.


I have a friend that bought his home with his Star Wars figures collection. Certain shit is worth some good money to the right people.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Apr 30, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> The prophet stared at his crystal ball  i really dont want to upgrade the gpu anymore this is already way more than i wanted to spend. I originally planned on a phenom 965 be with at gtx 650ti


I understand budgets. My first few pc builds were all under 600. 

I think I will put up mine for sale this week, all this pc build talk has got me anxious. I'll sell you my setup minus the hard drives.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> I understand budgets. My first few pc builds were all under 600.
> 
> I think I will put up mine for sale this week, all this pc build talk has got me anxious. I'll sell you my setup minus the hard drives.


Your anxious? Im even more. Im wanting to experience piecing mine together chap 

Whats in your rig?


----------



## mdjmatthew (Apr 30, 2013)

timewasmoney1 said:


> i have a job also *facepalm*



lollollollollollollol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Apr 30, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Your anxious? Im even more. Im wanting to experience piecing mine together chap
> 
> Whats in your rig?


LOL Yes, building ur own is half the unique high. Something people who have them built for them will never experience. 

I listed my specs earlier with the pictures. 

I'm due for a new build by end of year so I will try and figure out the "sweetspot" between good deals and obsolete tech. Not always easy to do and most of the time it's just guessing. Good thing for all of us is pc shit is always getting better and cheaper. I guess not so good when you are trying to sell it but I always figure to lose a minimum of 50% of what I put into one after 1-3 years.


----------



## ShazMo09 (May 4, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> A good gaming pc will cost you peanuts. Either build it or find something on ebay. The reality is that all the present hardware is completely unnecessary, hardware from 3 or 4 years ago will happily play every game on the market and can be picked up second hand dirt cheap.
> 
> And while a pc is suited for different kind of games to consoles, such as FPS or RTS or MMORPG you won't regret it. After playing a game on your pc, going over to a console to play the same thing is near impossible. Kinda like going out of your way to play your pc games on the lowest graphics settings available despite being able to play it at max. Like chosing to have a one night stand with a spotty fat chick instead a lingerie model  With pc games you also vastly reduce the number of whiney 12 year old shits you encounter online


I totally agree with you dude. I put about 280 hours into BF3 on 360 and in October I decided to build a Gaming Rig. BEST DECISION EVER. My lil bro had a monitor, keyboard and all that shit but I put just over $500AU on the rig and I couldnt be happier. If I had more money I would of got some better shit but like you said...Components from 3 or so years ago handle shit fine! Got BF3 on PC and it blows 360 out the water...Along with every other game. A console looks like a shitty piece of plastic to me these days...


----------



## tip top toker (May 5, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> I totally agree with you dude. I put about 280 hours into BF3 on 360 and in October I decided to build a Gaming Rig. BEST DECISION EVER. My lil bro had a monitor, keyboard and all that shit but I put just over $500AU on the rig and I couldnt be happier. If I had more money I would of got some better shit but like you said...Components from 3 or so years ago handle shit fine! Got BF3 on PC and it blows 360 out the water...Along with every other game. A console looks like a shitty piece of plastic to me these days...


Yup. It just becomes painful to go back to. The only thing time i turn to a console, i turn to it old school. I don't know whether it is just a change in general demand, or a push for online capability and multiplayer, but i just can't find games that i can consider comparable to the likes of mario kart 64 or jack and daxter on the ps2.

Currently playing blood dragon  watched a youtube review of a console version, 360 i think, and it just doesn't compare in one meaningful way. So friggin ugly!


----------



## mewk69 (May 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Not the worst combo. While i havn't got bf4 yet naturally, my gpu of choice at present is just an hd 4850. Cost about £30 and i've yet to find a game it can't play jut great be it planetside 2 or farcry 3 etc. But then again, i am often a cheapskate


tip top, you had me at £30!

I've been thinkin for a while about getting a decent PC together, I've been doing a fair bit of work on this one lately, and it grinds like hell. I was thinking anything worthwhile would be well outa my pockets range. Plus whenever I've gone on board and asked for advice, they always point you at state of the art shit, and then everyone slags that bit of kit off to show you something even more expensive. Maybe I shoulda been askin stoners all along. Any chance you could gimme an idea of how much ££ I'd need to put together a rig that'd play something liek Farcry 3?


----------



## tip top toker (May 9, 2013)

mewk69 said:


> tip top, you had me at £30!
> 
> I've been thinkin for a while about getting a decent PC together, I've been doing a fair bit of work on this one lately, and it grinds like hell. I was thinking anything worthwhile would be well outa my pockets range. Plus whenever I've gone on board and asked for advice, they always point you at state of the art shit, and then everyone slags that bit of kit off to show you something even more expensive. Maybe I shoulda been askin stoners all along. Any chance you could gimme an idea of how much ££ I'd need to put together a rig that'd play something liek Farcry 3?


Price often depends on what size you want and of what quality. You can get it down real cheap if you want.

But as an example, i recently found a shuttle on ebay for £100 which came with cpu, ram, hdd, dvd, gpu. swapped the cpu, gpu, and ram out and used some stuff from another system, but even then, let's simply say that the shuttle barebone cost £100. Add to that £30 for graphics, £30 for 4gb of ram, £50 for an old q6600.

So that's £210 for a computer that happily plays far cry 3 and every other game i've tried. It's now my main computer. Go on a tech forum and you'll be recommended a graphics card alone that costs between £150 and £300, and noone will recommend you anything unless it's at least i5 with 8gb of ddr3.

You could do it even cheaper if you wanted. I've another shuttle, basically the same spec but with a really low power cpu. E2150 or something. Tempted to install farcry on that and see just what it can do before i chuck it on ebay.


----------



## mewk69 (May 9, 2013)

Yeh that sounds impressively tasty. I think asking on tech forums has probably always been the problem. That and I've got a couple real techie mates who only buy the best too. But you've given me hope... I seriously had no idea you could put together a machine for a couple hundred that'd play new releases. Now all I gotta do is find the bucks. Thanks for the info tho tip top, I'll be savin that and trying put a few quid away at the same time.


----------



## tip top toker (May 9, 2013)

Yup, i used to be one of those upgrade junkies as well, but it was more just a hobby than a requirement. 

Right now, my hardware looks like this in terms of lifespan

Shuttle SD37P2 - Released 2007
Ati 4850 - Released 2008
Q6600 - Released 2007

You get the idea. Aside from harddrives and ram which is a newly bought set, my components are between 5 and 6 years old. I was playing Far Cry 3 and Blood Dragon quite happily just the other day. It won't run the newest games at max settings when at 1080p, but i can still set it high enough that it looks just peachy. And should i move over to my tower, i can then overclock the crap out of everything should i want. I'd like a new coputer, but i'm still to find a justification for it.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> A good gaming pc will cost you peanuts. Either build it or find something on ebay. The reality is that all the present hardware is completely unnecessary, hardware from 3 or 4 years ago will happily play every game on the market and can be picked up second hand dirt cheap.
> 
> And while a pc is suited for different kind of games to consoles, such as FPS or RTS or MMORPG you won't regret it. After playing a game on your pc, going over to a console to play the same thing is near impossible. Kinda like going out of your way to play your pc games on the lowest graphics settings available despite being able to play it at max. Like chosing to have a one night stand with a spotty fat chick instead a lingerie model  With pc games you also vastly reduce the number of whiney 12 year old shits you encounter online


Yep, I have a 5 year old intel which is still one of the fastest processors for games (literally, it sits near the top and it was cheap back then relatively, core i5) and an ATI 4850 and I haven't had any issues with any games at all. You can do better than an ATI 4850 for dirt cheap today. I can play PS2. Haven't tried MW4. Not a fan of them.

It's why the new steambox is kind of exciting and also why it's coming out.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (May 9, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Not the worst combo. While i havn't got bf4 yet naturally, my gpu of choice at present is just an hd 4850. Cost about £30 and i've yet to find a game it can't play jut great be it planetside 2 or farcry 3 etc. But then again, i am often a cheapskate


lol just read this, funny we have the same... i'm thinking we probably bought around the same time too. You got the i5? I think I paid 500 total for processor/video card back then. It's done me really well, better than any other computer I ever built.


----------



## Dannoo93 (May 10, 2013)

What do u guys think of some of the new egg pc combo packages


----------



## moomoomomo (May 26, 2013)

New Egg is awesome and they will have the best deals you can find on the net compared to buying used from some shady person on Fleabay!!


----------



## tip top toker (May 26, 2013)

Dannoo93 said:


> What do u guys think of some of the new egg pc combo packages


Building a PC is about as2 easy a job as there is if you take the time to read up on how to put one together. Picture it as a jigsaw with say 10 pieces..

With regard to pc-bundles found on online shops, search out what the prices would be for the parts if simply bought individually, and then compare that to the pre-built price and decide whether it is worth the extra.

And as to buying off ebay, yes there are shady sellers, but it is generally very easy to work out who is selling something legitimate, and who is not. I've only ever had one issue with ebay and that turned out to be my own fault for not googling the product. Luckily in the UK we have certain laws that make it very difficult to screw the buyer over, in that by law after 7 days of receipt, if you want to post it straight back to them, there is nothing they can do about it. It always amuses me when sellers post things like 'no refunds/returns accepted' as if it somehow means anything (kinda like the people who use the 'everything i say on this forum is makebelieve' sigantures on these forums. These days it is the sellers who get screwed over not the buyers, with buyers stating that the item never arrived and demanding a refund or re-ship.


----------



## BeastGrow (May 26, 2013)

get a tower with a good power supply and good cooling that is very important


----------



## Dannoo93 (May 26, 2013)

Ohh i understand it and all but just havent done it yet was going to a while back but never d...just wondering if anybody has done the packages


----------



## ruffrider (May 30, 2013)

i built my current rig for around $280 it plays the newest games on high settings at 1080p. Its rocking a AMD Phenom II x4 @ 3.5gHz processor, Kingston 8GB DDR3 Ram, Nvidia 640 GT 2GB Videcard, Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3 Motherboard, 1TB Harddrive and 500gb HD, Ultra 650watt power supply. Both the processor and video card can take alot of over clocking but i havent had to yet, it runs everything smoothly


----------



## Cloudiology (Jun 13, 2013)

ruffrider said:


> i built my current rig for around $280 it plays the newest games on high settings at 1080p. Its rocking a AMD Phenom II x4 @ 3.5gHz processor, Kingston 8GB DDR3 Ram, Nvidia 640 GT 2GB Videcard, Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3 Motherboard, 1TB Harddrive and 500gb HD, Ultra 650watt power supply. Both the processor and video card can take alot of over clocking but i havent had to yet, it runs everything smoothly


god i envy US prices... that build would cast around &#8364;500 over here..


----------

